# Puritan Theocrat - Mayflower Compact



## Julio Martinez Jr (Jul 25, 2015)

I'm looking for resources either of showing me the theocratic nature--or non-theocratic nature--of the signatories of the Mayflower Compact. I'm writing a piece about early Puritan Calvinists who held theocratic sympathies (similar to Calvin's Geneva). Please list any links, articles, books, videos (preferably YouTube). I appreciate it.


----------



## KMK (Jul 25, 2015)

This might be helpful: http://www.amazon.com/Name-God-Amen-Rediscovering-Historical/dp/0972455418


----------

